
7 Reasons Why You Will Never Do Anything Amazing with Your Life - PVS-Studio
https://medium.com/raymmars-reads/7-reasons-why-you-will-never-do-anything-amazing-with-your-life-2a1841f1335d#.m83ncsiaf
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7345968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7345968)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7546420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7546420)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7620425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7620425)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7699892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7699892)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178944)
(4 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8826949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8826949)
(subsequently deleted)

~~~
rdancer
... that's six. Including this submission, it's seven! :-)

~~~
J_Darnley
Yay. Time for a mass suicide party.

